# Toronto Winter Outlook 2012-2013



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

Come and get it.

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...wdiscussion&topicid=8172&groupid=5490&Itemid=

--Meteorologist Rob Guarino
Liveweatherblogs.com


----------

